# Fico incaricato per sondare governo M5S - PD.



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2018)

E' ufficiale, il presidente Mattarella ha assegnato a Roberto Fico un incarico esplorativo per sondare le possibilità di un governo M5S - PD.
Dovrà riferire al presidente entro giovedì.

Si attende di conoscere il calendario delle consultazioni e se, oltre al PD, al tavolo siederanno anche altri partiti del circuito di sinistra come Liberi e Uguali.

*Di Maio: "Le ho tentate tutte con Salvini. Ora si parla con il PD. Sono molto ottimista, questa è la settimana decisiva. Domani parlo con Fico e vi aggiorno su questa fase straordinaria per il paese."

Martina: "Se cade l'ambiguità con la Lega, si al dialogo con i Cinque Stelle."*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Aprile 2018)

Un governo m5s PD sarebbe la follia. Se lo fanno perderanno un mare di consensi e si esporranno a tradimenti vari del PD renziano che aspetta il momento buono per affondare il colpo


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2018)

Dio mio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale, il presidente Mattarella ha assegnato a Roberto Fico un incarico esplorativo per sondare le possibilità di un governo M5S - PD.
> Dovrà riferire al presidente entro giovedì.
> 
> Si attende di conoscere il calendario delle consultazioni e se, oltre al PD, al tavolo siederanno anche altri partiti del circuito di sinistra come Liberi e Uguali.



Ci deve essere un errore nel riportare la notizia. Fico è stato incaricato di trovare un governo. 

Che poi si punti ( la stampa ) su un M5S+PD è tutto da vedere. 

Ripeto nuovamente il mio concetto sperando che qualcuno percepisca il senso : 

Se il movimento vuole andare al governo e fare sta benedette 10 leggi MINIME per la sopravvivenza del nostro paese da qui a 5 anni deve scegliere se ANDARE CON IL PD o ANDARE CON LA LEGA. 

*Tutto questo a causa di una legge elettorale FATTA APPOSTA per essere a questo punto.*


----------



## sacchino (23 Aprile 2018)

Come fare il patto col diavolo, alla primma occasione Renzusconi glielo mette nel didietro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Aprile 2018)

Fico d'india il comunista. Un altro cancro da allattare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Ci deve essere un errore nel riportare la notizia. Fico è stato incaricato di trovare un governo*.
> 
> Che poi si punti ( la stampa ) su un M5S+PD è tutto da vedere.
> 
> ...



No la notizia è vera, alla Casellati era stato dato mandato per trovare fondamentalmente un'intesa centrodestra M5S, 
a Fico è stato dato espressamente mandato per trovare un intesa M5S PD, che volendo stare dietro ai numeri sarebbe anche democraticamente corretto, visto che sono stati i 2 partiti più votati, almeno che qualcuno non voglia ancora correre dietro alla pagliacciata della coalizione del centrodestra,

ma credo che sia ovvio a tutti che l'Italia stia chiedendo un governo M5S/lega, tranne forse ai molisano che hanno fatto un voto proprio meschino, soprattutto per la bassa affluenza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2018)

Ahahahahahah, un po' ci spero, così finalmente gli elettori di destra capiranno di che pasta è fatto il m5s

Sarebbe un disastro per l'Italia, ma tanto cadrebbe subito


----------



## mandraghe (23 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah, un po' ci spero, così finalmente gli elettori di destra capiranno di che pasta è fatto il m5s
> 
> Sarebbe un disastro per l'Italia, ma tanti cadrebbe subito



Se fanno un governo 5 stelle-Pd, alle prossime elezioni la Lega prenderà minimo il 25%, il Pd faticherebbe a superare il 15, ed i 5 stelle subirebbero l'emorragia dei voti di destra. Il che mi fa supporre che a Salvini un eventuale intesa tra 5 stelle e Pd, che durerebbe davvero poco, ma farebbe transitare i grillini dalla parte della "casta", non dispiaccia del tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci deve essere un errore nel riportare la notizia. Fico è stato incaricato di trovare un governo.
> 
> Che poi si punti ( la stampa ) su un M5S+PD è tutto da vedere.



Nessun errore, confermato ufficialmente dallo stesso Fico in conferenza con testuali parole.
Incarico solo per M5S + PD.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se fanno un governo 5 stelle-Pd, alle prossime elezioni la Lega prenderà minimo il 25%, il Pd faticherebbe a superare il 15, ed i 5 stelle subirebbero l'emorragia dei voti di destra. Il che mi fa supporre che a Salvini un eventuale intesa tra 5 stelle e Pd, che durerebbe davvero poco, ma farebbe transitare i grillini dalla parte della "casta", non dispiaccia del tutto.


In sintesi, la gente vuole un governo 5 Stelle - Lega semplicemente perchè vuole fuori dagli zebedei Forza Italia e PD (quest'ultimo, forse, anche più del primo). Buon crollo di voti, se succede. 

Da notare l'astuta mossa di Mattarella, il quale ha dato l'incarico a Fico che è l'elemento più a sinistra di tutto il M5S e, per questo, non avrebbe mai considerato come priorità un dialogo con la Lega e probabilmente neanche come ultima ipotesi.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In sintesi, la gente vuole un governo 5 Stelle - Lega semplicemente perchè vuole fuori dagli zebedei Forza Italia e PD (quest'ultimo, forse, anche più del primo). Buon crollo di voti, se succede.
> 
> Da notare l'astuta mossa di Mattarella, il quale ha dato l'incarico a Fico che è l'elemento più a sinistra di tutto il M5S e, per questo, non avrebbe mai considerato come priorità un dialogo con la Lega e probabilmente neanche come ultima ipotesi.




Ci fosse stato ancora Napolitano avrebbe bypassato l'incarico al presidente del senato e avrebbe puntato subito su Fico, costringendo poi il PD a fare il governo.

Per capire quanto sarebbe deleterio per l'Italia un governo 5s-Pd basta aprire i grandi giornali di oggi, specie La Stampa e Repubblica, che letteralmente sbavano dietro quest'ipotesi. Si, gli stessi giornali che per anni hanno avallato i disastri renziani.

Comunque dovesse fallire anche Fico resterebbe solo il governo del presidente che speriamo non si realizzi perché sarebbe l'ennesimo papocchio in salsa italica.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2018)

*Salvini: "Il PD ha perso in Italia, in Molise, se ci date una mano straperderanno domenica in Friuli Venezia Giulia. Io non voglio vedere Renzi, Serracchiani o la Boschi al governo per i prossimi cinque anni. Non è giusto, non è normale, non è rispettoso."*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Il PD ha perso in Italia, in Molise, se ci date una mano straperderanno domenica in Friuli Venezia Giulia. Io non voglio vedere Renzi, Serracchiani o la Boschi al governo per i prossimi cinque anni. Non è giusto, non è normale, non è rispettoso."*


Ha ragione!


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Aprile 2018)

i gonzi di destra freddati, 5 anni di ius soli, matrimoni gay e altre idiozie simili


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> i gonzi di destra freddati, 5 anni di ius soli, matrimoni gay e altre idiozie simili


Ius soli è sicuro, Fico disse di essere favorevole.

Fico: "Voterei a favore dello Ius Soli"

E quando lo approveranno, Grillo sul blog nasconderà il fatto, oppure lo spaccerà per una cosa positiva non dicendo direttamente di cosa si tratta. Lui è un maestro in questo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Il PD ha perso in Italia, in Molise, se ci date una mano straperderanno domenica in Friuli Venezia Giulia. Io non voglio vedere Renzi, Serracchiani o la Boschi al governo per i prossimi cinque anni. Non è giusto, non è normale, non è rispettoso."*


*
Di Maio: "Le ho tentate tutte con Salvini. Ora si parla con il PD. Sono molto ottimista, questa è la settimana decisiva. Domani parlo con Fico e vi aggiorno su questa fase straordinaria per il paese."

Martina: "Se cade l'ambiguità con la Lega, si al dialogo con i Cinque Stelle."*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2018)

L'anima renziana del PD non mi piace, ma in quella babilonia qualcosa si salva ancora e per questo motivo considero il PD il meno peggio per il M5S; altro che i piagnistei che sto leggendo in questo topic. Se, poi, siete di destra e volete il cdx al governo è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah, un po' ci spero, così finalmente gli elettori di destra capiranno di che pasta è fatto il m5s
> 
> Sarebbe un disastro per l'Italia, ma tanto cadrebbe subito



CUrioso come molti dimentichino i disastri dei governi Berlusconi



fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Il PD ha perso in Italia, in Molise, se ci date una mano straperderanno domenica in Friuli Venezia Giulia. Io non voglio vedere Renzi, Serracchiani o la Boschi al governo per i prossimi cinque anni. Non è giusto, non è normale, non è rispettoso."*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione!



Vero, com'è altrettanto vero che non è giusto, non è normale, non è rispettoso pensare di vedere al governo FI che è l'espressione di un uomo bocciato dagli elettori più dello stesso PD di Renzi.
In un paese normale il M5S avrebbe stravinto le elezioni, qui in Italia dovrà comunque scendere a compromessi con partiti la cui storia recente è piuttosto nebulosa,
a mio parere il compromesso minore sarebbe governare assieme alla, almeno si suppone, rinnovata lega di Salvini,
chiaro che tra PD e FI la scelta non può che andare verso i primi, si sono rivelati dannosi quanto se non di più del partito azienda di Berlusconi, ma almeno non hanno un leader pluricondannato e colluso con la mafia.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Di Maio: "Le ho tentate tutte con Salvini. Ora si parla con il PD. Sono molto ottimista, questa è la settimana decisiva. Domani parlo con Fico e vi aggiorno su questa fase straordinaria per il paese."
> 
> Martina: "Se cade l'ambiguità con la Lega, si al dialogo con i Cinque Stelle."*



Ma non si vergognano? Gliele hanno dette di tutti i colori ai "Pidioti". Ora vogliono farci un governo insieme


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ius soli è sicuro, Fico disse di essere favorevole.
> 
> Fico: "Voterei a favore dello Ius Soli"
> 
> E quando lo approveranno, Grillo sul blog nasconderà il fatto, oppure lo spaccerà per una cosa positiva non dicendo direttamente di cosa si tratta. Lui è un maestro in questo.



Già da un paio di giorni alcune testate come Il Fatto Quotidiano, quindi vicine e simpatizzanti dei M5s, avanzano l'idea che lo Ius Soli sarà la chiave per attirare i voti di Leu. Voti necessari altrimenti l'alleanza M5S + PD sarebbe risicatissima. Con LeU invece sarebbe ben più solida.

E Fico, due settimane fa, con un'eccezione ha reso Leu gruppo autonomo distanziandolo dal gruppo Misto. Una mossa apparentemente inutile che qui avevamo già segnalato, ma che alla luce di questo suo ruolo assunto oggi acquisirebbe un senso politico.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Aprile 2018)

strano che nessuno menzioni il motto "opposizione" che girava nel PD.
cmq si parla di contratto alla Tedesca.. per il bene di noi Italiani 

non è che vanno d'amore e d'accordo ora.. 
devono far qualcosa x questo Paese che va verso la fine.. 
tra ultime cose una nuova legge elettorale x poi andare SUBITO al voto..

p.s.ribadisco anch'io.. legge elettorale fatta x far fuori il M5S 
si voleva fare un Governo PD-FI ma grazie a Dio 
la cosa non sono andate come volevano...

Renzi non pensava di collassare così.. Silvio non pensava di perdere contro Salvini 
infatti le dichiarazioni del nano.. danno un ulteriore conferma di questo schifo!
* ma non era quello che era contro i Comunisti?


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Di Maio: "Le ho tentate tutte con Salvini. Ora si parla con il PD. Sono molto ottimista, questa è la settimana decisiva. Domani parlo con Fico e vi aggiorno su questa fase straordinaria per il paese."
> 
> Martina: "Se cade l'ambiguità con la Lega, si al dialogo con i Cinque Stelle."*



Ma come,quelli del pd non erano corrotti?

Amici di destra,tutti in piazza


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Aprile 2018)

É due mesi che Di Maio aspetta che Salvini scarichi Berlusconi e vada a fare il suo vice al Governo e che Salvini aspetta che DiMaio accetti di fare il vice nel governo di centrodestra (solo,perché cosí é li ad avere piú voti).

Ognuno accusa l’altro o il PD o il presidente, ma in veritá dovrebbero prendersi a schiaffi da soli.

Io sono contro il governo 5S-lega, perché lo considero il male assoluto per questo paese, una scelta che ci destina al fallimento, ma riconosco che sarebbe la soluzione piú naturale, lasciando peró ovviamente a casa Berlusconi, perché se il M5S deve imbarcare Berlusconi e andare in minoranza, é ovvio che tra le opzioni preferisca il PD.
Salvini dovrebbe accettare di fare il vice di DiMaio, scaricando Berlusconi e perdendo il controllo di molte regioni pur di dare quello che lui crede solo lui possa dare: un futuro al paese.

Ma in veritá Salvini di fare un ruolo scomodo di servizio, come fatto da tanti in questi anni, non ha la minima intenzione, vuole avere solo il controllo del giochino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma come,quelli del pd non erano corrotti?
> 
> Amici di destra,tutti in piazza



Basterebbe che Berlusconi si facesse da parte e lasciasse il partito a Toti. Il primo responsabile del ritorno del PD al governo, e dello sfascio che ne conseguirà, è lui.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Di Maio: "Le ho tentate tutte con Salvini. Ora si parla con il PD. Sono molto ottimista, questa è la settimana decisiva. Domani parlo con Fico e vi aggiorno su questa fase straordinaria per il paese."
> 
> Martina: "Se cade l'ambiguità con la Lega, si al dialogo con i Cinque Stelle."*


Quant'è il biglietto per l'Arabia Saudita?


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quant'è il biglietto per l'Arabia Saudita?



Partiamo insieme


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2018)

Salvini ora dicesse al 5 Stelle di essere pronto ad allearsi con loro, al costo di evitare cinque anni di disastri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2018)

Da elettore leghista, dico: FANTASTICO.
Il governo M5S-PD è quello in cui Salvini sperava fin dal giorno delle elezioni.
Far logorare due partiti completamente antitetici in un governo instabile con le rispettive basi in rivolta.

Poi tra un anno tornano a votare e il PD avrà il 5%, visto che Renzi non aspetta altro che farsi il suo partitino centrista da 6-8%.
Al M5S resteranno i pasdaran, perchè in molti lasceranno la barca davanti ad un'alleanza col tanto vituperato PD.
E berlusconi si logora da solo con l'età.

Mi godo lo spettacolo!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2018)

Ahahahahahahaha

Di Maio che dice che ha tentato  Salvini non è così sfrontato da fare il tuo vassallo, e menomale

Quindi governo pd+m5s, ricordatelo quando si rivoterà, succederà molto presto


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini ora dicesse al 5 Stelle di essere pronto ad allearsi con loro, al costo di evitare cinque anni di disastri.



Dura poco, imho Renzi esce dal pd e fonderà il suo partito uccidendo definitivamente la sinistra

Se sarà pd+m5s durerà meno di un mese


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Aprile 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da elettore leghista, dico: FANTASTICO.
> Il governo M5S-PD è quello in cui Salvini sperava fin dal giorno delle elezioni.
> Far logorare due partiti completamente antitetici in un governo instabile con le rispettive basi in rivolta.
> 
> ...



Ma non ci sará nessun governo 5S-PD, Renzi a giusta ragione, lo bloccherá.

A quel punto restano due opzioni sole possibili: Salvini molla Berlusconi e va a fare il vice a Di Maio, oppure governo del presidente (resta in carica Gentiloni), che nasce allo scopo di amministrare gli affari correnti, (magari con Di Maio vice per “imparare il mestiere”?) e leggi che di volta in vola cercano le maggioranze in parlamento, almeno finché gli accordi parlamentari non fanno maturare un’alleanza politica che sostenga un nuovo governo, magari tra 6 mesi o un anno.


----------



## bonvo74 (23 Aprile 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma non ci sará nessun governo 5S-PD, Renzi a giusta ragione, lo bloccherá.
> 
> A quel punto restano due opzioni sole possibili: Salvini molla Berlusconi e va a fare il vice a Di Maio, oppure governo del presidente (resta in carica Gentiloni), che nasce allo scopo di amministrare gli affari correnti, (magari con Di Maio vice per “imparare il mestiere”?) e leggi che di volta in vola cercano le maggioranze in parlamento, almeno finché gli accordi parlamentari non fanno maturare un’alleanza politica che sostenga un nuovo governo, magari tra 6 mesi o un anno.



Che è quello che mi auspico per il bene del paese. C'è poco da fare, il PD piaccia o no è L'unico partito che ha una vaga idea di cosa significhi governare un paese. Leggo oggi di tale Ton(T)inelli che dice ok alla flat tax MA che rispetti la progressività. Questi non hanno la più pallida idea di niente, cambiano idea ogni tre minuti, dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto. Sono il male assoluto e mi dispiace che tanta gente in buona fede ( e molti per ignoranza totale) ci sia cascata. Tremo a soluzioni dove questi decidano qualcosa che vada oltre il "cosa si mangia per cena".


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2018)

Salvini si è scavato la fossa pur di non mollare il nano..a sto punto ben gli sta, sopratutto al vecchio di m.... di arcore che così ha chiuso ogni possibilità di contare qualcosa seppur dall'esterno

Un applauso a Mr. Ruspa che dopo aver parlato mesi e mesi da leader alla fine ha preferito vincere in molise e in Friuli anziché governare..


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Salvini si è scavato la fossa pur di non mollare il nano..a sto punto ben gli sta, sopratutto al vecchio di m.... di arcore che così ha chiuso ogni possibilità di contare qualcosa seppur dall'esterno
> 
> Un applauso a Mr. Ruspa che dopo aver parlato mesi e mesi da leader alla fine ha preferito vincere in molise e in Friuli anziché governare..



Per quale motivo avrebbe dovuto mollarlo? Si è presentato in coalizione con lui, circa 150 parlamentari sono stati eletti nei collegi uninominali con i voti del cdx unito, e tutto questo solo un mese e mezzo fa
Quello che chiedeva di maio era di mollare la coalizione con cui ha vinto, rinunciare a fare il leader di quella coalizione, essere il suo secondo (perché di maio pur di prendersi la poltrona di premier sarebbe disposto pure a scendere a patti col diavolo, meno che con Berlusconi perché altrimenti travaglio di arrabbia), e in più prendersi come contentino solo un paio di ministeri, il tutto senza mai parlare di programmi perché per di maio e i grillini allearsi con lega o pd è la stessa cosa

Proposte del genere sono insulti, e salvini fa benissimo a non andare con di maio


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo avrebbe dovuto mollarlo? Si è presentato in coalizione con lui, circa 150 parlamentari sono stati eletti nei collegi uninominali con i voti del cdx unito, e tutto questo solo un mese e mezzo fa
> Quello che chiedeva di maio era di mollare la coalizione con cui ha vinto, rinunciare a fare il leader di quella coalizione, essere il suo secondo (perché di maio pur di prendersi la poltrona di premier sarebbe disposto pure a scendere a patti col diavolo, meno che con Berlusconi perché altrimenti travaglio di arrabbia), e in più prendersi come contentino solo un paio di ministeri, il tutto senza mai parlare di programmi perché per di maio e i grillini allearsi con lega o pd è la stessa cosa
> 
> Proposte del genere sono insulti, e salvini fa benissimo a non andare con di maio



E allora per lo stesso motivo Salvini non può pretendere che gli altri passino sopra a certe cose pur di fare un governo con lui..
Forse non si è accorto che il CDX da solo non ha i numeri e NESSUNO vuole governare con Berlusconi (strano vero?)

Salvini poteva mollare Forza Italia e governare col M5S che aveva teso la mano (a lui, non a un pregiudicato interdetto dal parlamento e accusato di collusioni con la mafia)..ha scelto di restare con Berlusconi per interessi locali..ora non può lamentarsi se si valutano altre strade..

Oltretutto presi singolarmente M5S e PD purtroppo sono anche i primi 2 partiti...

Purtroppo se qualcuno non vuole capire che Berlusconi rappresenta il passato non è colpa degli altri


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E allora per lo stesso motivo Salvini non può pretendere che gli altri passino sopra a certe cose pur di fare un governo con lui..
> Forse non si è accorto che il CDX da solo non ha i numeri e NESSUNO vuole governare con Berlusconi (strano vero?)
> 
> Salvini poteva mollare Forza Italia e governare col M5S che aveva teso la mano (a lui, non a un pregiudicato interdetto dal parlamento e accusato di collusioni con la mafia)..ha scelto di restare con Berlusconi per interessi locali..ora non può lamentarsi se si valutano altre strade..
> ...



Berlusconi, piaccia o non piaccia, rappresenta 4,5 milioni di italiani il cui voto deve essere rispettato, rifiutare di mettersi al tavolo con lui equivale a non rispettare il voto degli italiani.
Il discorso sul cdx che non ha i numeri per governare vale, e in maniera molto maggiore, anche per i grillini.

Mi tocca a me difendere Berlusconi che mi sta pure sulle balle


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, piaccia o non piaccia, rappresenta 4,5 milioni di italiani il cui voto deve essere rispettato, rifiutare di mettersi al tavolo con lui equivale a non rispettare il voto degli italiani.
> Il discorso sul cdx che non ha i numeri per governare vale, e in maniera molto maggiore, anche per i grillini.
> 
> Mi tocca a me difendere Berlusconi che mi sta pure sulle balle



Il problema è che il M5S e il PD piaccia o no sono partiti unici, il CDX in realtà è un mix di alleati che però litigano ogni giorno..quindi si è sondato se potessero andare in strade diverse..essendo fedeli uno agli altri (anche se il nano avrebbe mollato salvini in 0,5 secondi) non gli rimane che stare all'opposizione visto che non hanno i numeri per governare..

Nessuno può essere obbligato a stare con qualcuno, e con berlusconi non vuole starci nessuno

Inoltre non importa chi rappresenta berlusconi, oggi lui è una FRODE politica, sul simbolo del suo partito scrivono "Berlusconi Presidente" ben sapendo che è incandidabile, quindi i primi truffati sono i suoi stessi elettori..non dovrebbe nemmeno essere accolto dal presidente della repubblica a mio avviso..


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2018)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> *C'è poco da fare, il PD piaccia o no è L'unico partito che ha una vaga idea di cosa significhi governare un paese.*



Chiudiamo Tread , forum , internet , pc , togliamo la corrente a casa e implodiamo tutti in un big Bang sonico. 

Si è visto come ha "governato" bene negli ultimi 6 anni. Ha governato talmente bene che se si votasse oggi arriverebbe a stento al 15%.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, piaccia o non piaccia, rappresenta 4,5 milioni di italiani il cui voto deve essere rispettato, rifiutare di mettersi al tavolo con lui equivale a non rispettare il voto degli italiani.
> Il discorso sul cdx che non ha i numeri per governare vale, e in maniera molto maggiore, anche per i grillini.



A invece non dare il governo ad un partito che prende il 34% da solo non è antidemocratico ? 

La verità è che Berlusconi è un cancro e ha ancora una volta costretto Salvini a fare quello che voleva lui. La risultante di tutto questo è che il M5S si troverà a provare a fare il governo con il PD ( che non accetterà ) e si tornerà ad una tanto amata soluzione FI+PD+ Cessi vari. 

E avanti cosi, senza cambiare niente fino all infinito .....e oltre...


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale, il presidente Mattarella ha assegnato a Roberto Fico un incarico esplorativo per sondare le possibilità di un governo M5S - PD.
> Dovrà riferire al presidente entro giovedì.
> 
> Si attende di conoscere il calendario delle consultazioni e se, oltre al PD, al tavolo siederanno anche altri partiti del circuito di sinistra come Liberi e Uguali.
> ...


Che possa dio avere pietà delle nostre anime 

Per una volta il PD non si caghi addosso, only Renzi Can save us


PS: sono ottimista slap slap


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A invece non dare il governo ad un partito che prende il 34% da solo non è antidemocratico ?
> 
> La verità è che Berlusconi è un cancro e ha ancora una volta costretto Salvini a fare quello che voleva lui. La risultante di tutto questo è che il M5S si troverà a provare a fare il governo con il PD ( che non accetterà ) e si tornerà ad una tanto amata soluzione FI+PD+ Cessi vari.
> 
> E avanti cosi, senza cambiare niente fino all infinito .....e oltre...



In realtà Berlusconi non ha costretto salvini a fare nulla, visto che Berlusconi voleva il pd e salvini ha sempre chiuso. Salvini l'ha sempre detto: al governo solo col cdx unito, e non mi sembra che uno debba essere costretto per mantenere i patti fatto prima delle elezioni

L'unica cosa chiara è la voglia di poltrone di di maio, che parla di accordi solo in funzione della sua possibilità di sedersi a palazzo chigi. A di maio il cdx non va bene solo perché sa che è la prima forza politica e che pertanto non avrebbe diritto al titolo di premier, che invece avrebbe rompendo il cdx o facendo accordi col pd. Ma non bisognava ragionare sui programmi e non sulle persone?

Infatti cosa propone di maio? Due forni, o col pd o con la lega, che notoriamente hanno programmi simili  proprio uno uguale all'altro, un modo di ragionare da scarsissimo democristiano, con la differenza che nella DC erano statisti di ben altra levatura


----------



## James Watson (24 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non si vergognano? Gliele hanno dette di tutti i colori ai "Pidioti". Ora vogliono farci un governo insieme



Dialogare non vuol dire "farci un governo insieme". Non penso che succederà (Sempre che i nostri cari "dirigenti nazionali" non abbiano definitivamente perso la testa)


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In realtà Berlusconi non ha costretto salvini a fare nulla, visto che Berlusconi voleva il pd e salvini ha sempre chiuso. Salvini l'ha sempre detto: al governo solo col cdx unito, e non mi sembra che uno debba essere costretto per mantenere i patti fatto prima delle elezioni
> 
> L'unica cosa chiara è la voglia di poltrone di di maio, che parla di accordi solo in funzione della sua possibilità di sedersi a palazzo chigi. A di maio il cdx non va bene solo perché sa che è la prima forza politica e che pertanto non avrebbe diritto al titolo di premier, che invece avrebbe rompendo il cdx o facendo accordi col pd. Ma non bisognava ragionare sui programmi e non sulle persone?
> 
> Infatti cosa propone di maio? Due forni, o col pd o con la lega, che notoriamente hanno programmi simili  proprio uno uguale all'altro, un modo di ragionare da scarsissimo democristiano, con la differenza che nella DC erano statisti di ben altra levatura


La verità è che, ognuno, nessuno escluso, pensa alle proprie poltrone inclusi gli "0nest1" del 5 stelle. Con questa mentalità non si fa altro che contribuire ad affossare il nostro paese.


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Aprile 2018)

il mov a 5 stelle rosse getta la maschera dopo anni di ambiguità, tra l'altro li avevo gia stanati anni fa, non sono sorpreso per niente, mai votati e mai li voterò.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> il mov a 5 stelle rosse getta la maschera dopo anni di ambiguità, tra l'altro li avevo gia stanati anni fa, non sono sorpreso per niente, mai votati e mai li voterò.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Dialogare non vuol dire "farci un governo insieme". Non penso che succederà (Sempre che i nostri cari "dirigenti nazionali" non abbiano definitivamente perso la testa)



va a finire che ci troviamo al governo insieme e non lo vorrebbe nessuno  ti immagini ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Aprile 2018)

La domanda sorge spontanea a tutti i politologi del forum,
Il M5S sta proponendo un contratto di governo che una volta firmato sarebbe ben difficile da svicolare,

visto che trovare un intesa con un altra forza politica èi indispensabile per creare un governo,
che dovrebbe fare di diverso, una marcia su Roma?
quella lasciamola a Salvini...


----------



## Dexter (24 Aprile 2018)

Solo in questo topic ci sono diverse persone che sono d'accordo sul M5S-PD. Il Partito Democratico, lo stesso partito che ha governato l'Italia negli ultimi anni. C'è aria di cambiamento eh?  la realtà è che siamo un popolo di mentecatti, che ragiona per partito preso, con l'obiettività sotto le scarpe. Io non ho votato, ma ho sperato nel movimento con Salvini. O nel movimento con chiunque non sia Forza Italia e PD. O nella lega con chiunque non sia Forza Italia e PD. Invece ci ritroveremo con qualche grillino che conta come il due di picche, ed i soliti mafiosi faccia di emme del PD che hanno devastato il paese. Direi le stesse cose se ipoteticamente si formasse una coalizione con Berlusconi di mezzo: IO penso per il bene del paese, cosa che in teoria dovrebbero fare tutti. Invece più che cittadini vedo TIFOSI del proprio "CLUB POLITICO". Schifo.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Solo in questo topic ci sono diverse persone che sono d'accordo sul M5S-PD. Il Partito Democratico, lo stesso partito che ha governato l'Italia negli ultimi anni. C'è aria di cambiamento eh?  la realtà è che siamo un popolo di mentecatti, che ragiona per partito preso, con l'obiettività sotto le scarpe. Io non ho votato, ma ho sperato nel movimento con Salvini. O nel movimento con chiunque non sia Forza Italia e PD. O nella lega con chiunque non sia Forza Italia e PD. Invece ci ritroveremo con qualche grillino che conta come il due di picche, ed i soliti mafiosi faccia di emme del PD che hanno devastato il paese. Direi le stesse cose se ipoteticamente si formasse una coalizione con Berlusconi di mezzo: IO penso per il bene del paese, cosa che in teoria dovrebbero fare tutti. Invece più che cittadini vedo TIFOSI del proprio "CLUB POLITICO". Schifo.


Appunto, se ci ritroviamo di nuovo FI o PD al governo, è roba da scendere in piazza con i forconi a Roma davanti Montecitorio. Che il PD non abbia un leader con il curriculum di condanne di Berlusconi, non cancella che siano stati protagonisti tra le peggiori legislature di sempre.


----------



## juventino (25 Aprile 2018)

I 5 Stelle sono una truffa, si sapeva. Un partito che cambia il proprio programma sul sito al momento opportuno si qualifica da solo.


----------



## Sotiris (25 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale, il presidente Mattarella ha assegnato a Roberto Fico un incarico esplorativo per sondare le possibilità di un governo M5S - PD.
> Dovrà riferire al presidente entro giovedì.
> 
> Si attende di conoscere il calendario delle consultazioni e se, oltre al PD, al tavolo siederanno anche altri partiti del circuito di sinistra come Liberi e Uguali.
> ...



Dài che cambiano di nuovo il programma sul sito, a 'sto giro lo scrive Martina.


----------



## James Watson (26 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> va a finire che ci troviamo al governo insieme e non lo vorrebbe nessuno  ti immagini ?



Che poi, se si trattasse di me e te, non penso che sarebbe così difficile governare insieme.. (e sarebbe anche divertente)


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> I 5 Stelle sono una truffa, si sapeva. Un partito che cambia il proprio programma sul sito al momento opportuno si qualifica da solo.


Vergognosi. E dopo questa, i grillini la smettessero di etichettare chi vota altri. Loro sono uguali a chi li ha preceduti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2018)

Si va verso una ulteriore proroga del mandato esplorativo. Mattarella e Bruxelles proprio non vedono l'ora di rimettere in piedi il PD.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Aprile 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La domanda sorge spontanea a tutti i politologi del forum,
> Il M5S sta proponendo un contratto di governo che una volta firmato sarebbe ben difficile da svicolare,
> 
> visto che trovare un intesa con un altra forza politica èi indispensabile per creare un governo,
> ...



Sti contratti di governo non valgono niente dai, lo sai anche te. L'unica cosa sensata sarebbe trovare un'intesa per una nuova legge elettorale e tornare a votare a sto punto


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si va verso una ulteriore proroga del mandato esplorativo. Mattarella e Bruxelles proprio non vedono l'ora di rimettere in piedi il PD.



Sempre detto. Dipendesse da Mummiarella darebbe l'incarico a vita al Babbeo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sti contratti di governo non valgono niente dai, lo sai anche te. L'unica cosa sensata sarebbe trovare un'intesa per una nuova legge elettorale e tornare a votare a sto punto


Si vuole sempre "imitare" la Germania. Ma basta, l'Italia è l'Italia e basta con ste pagliacciate dei contratti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre detto. Dipendesse da Mummiarella darebbe l'incarico a vita al Babbeo.



Mummiarella e Cuore d'Androide. Ragionano insieme.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2018)

secondo indiscrezioni di Libero (Feltri è molto vicino a Salvini in questo periodo, sono notizie abbastanza credibili) dopo le elezioni in Friuli Salvini mollerà Berlusconi (dopo la reductio ad hitlerum di ieri quei quasi lo spero anch'io, imbarazzante) tentando un nuovo approccio ai grillini, anche perché tanto l'intesa col pd salterà già in direzione pd

A questo punto secondo me sarebbe utile un ritorno alla prima Repubblica, con una legge elettorale interamente proporzionale in modo che non esistano più vincoli di partito, ognuno per conto proprio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> *Sti contratti di governo non valgono niente dai, lo sai anche te*. L'unica cosa sensata sarebbe trovare un'intesa per una nuova legge elettorale e tornare a votare a sto punto



Io non lo sò, non ho la vostra sapienza politica ne le doti da chiromante di chi predice disastri...

è una procedura mai usata in italia e che funziona in Germania, credo sia già un buon segno averla proposta

se lo faranno, come sempre, mi llimiterò imparzialmente ad osservare e poi giudicare


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Che poi, se si trattasse di me e te, non penso che sarebbe così difficile governare insieme.. (e sarebbe anche divertente)



esatto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Aprile 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io non lo sò, non ho la vostra sapienza politica ne le doti da chiromante di chi predice disastri...
> 
> è una procedura mai usata in italia e che funziona in Germania, credo sia già un buon segno averla proposta
> 
> se lo faranno, come sempre, mi llimiterò imparzialmente ad osservare e poi giudicare




Non c'entra la procedura o meno, ma l'interlocutore. 

Tu puoi fare tutti i contratti che vuoi, ma quando dall'altra parte ci sono soggetti che non aspettano altro che fotterti cosa puoi aspettarti?

E' come se tu facessi un contratto di compravendita super perfetto e regolare con un truffatore. Al truffatore mica gli frega qualcosa del tuo contratto bello e innovativo. Al momento giusto ti frega.

Non c'è credibilità reale dall'altra parte.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non c'entra la procedura o meno, ma l'interlocutore.
> 
> Tu puoi fare tutti i contratti che vuoi, ma quando dall'altra parte ci sono soggetti che non aspettano altro che fotterti cosa puoi aspettarti?
> 
> ...



Ipotesi da non escludere, ma a questo punto diviene inutile argomentare di politica,
occorre discutere su argomenti concreti, e in questo momento l'unico è il contratto di governo proposto dai pentastellati,
se e quando non verrà rispettato, da una delle controparti, ne discuteremo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Aprile 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ipotesi da non escludere, ma a questo punto diviene inutile argomentare di politica,
> occorre discutere su argomenti concreti, e in questo momento l'unico è il contratto di governo proposto dai pentastellati,
> se e quando non verrà rispettato, da una delle controparti, ne discuteremo



Quando accadrà sarà troppo tardi perché la colpa ricadrà interamente su di loro bruciando buona parte del consenso. Sai bene come funziona il circo mediatico. Quello che non capisco è perché non chiedono un'intesa solo per la prossima legge elettorale invece del governo.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Aprile 2018)

Vista la situazione,il governo lo facciamo io e [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vista la situazione,il governo lo facciamo io e [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]



Oramai ci si sta provando in ogni modo  

Comunque devi sapere che se divento Premier come prima cosa istituisco il Mercoledì come giorno di ferie per tutti e poi cancello tutti i conflitti mondiali con la mia " teoria della Fi*a" 

I più vecchi del forum si ricorderanno una discussione durata mesi su questa mia teoria rivoluzionaria.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quando accadrà sarà troppo tardi perché la colpa ricadrà interamente su di loro bruciando buona parte del consenso. Sai bene come funziona il circo mediatico. Quello che non capisco è perché non chiedono un'intesa solo per la prossima legge elettorale invece del governo.



Sembra che le leggi elettorali siano la panacea di tutti i mali,
spiegami a che servirebbe una legge elettorale in questo momento?

l'unica risolutiva sarebbe il doppio turno alla francese, ma da noi non è costituzionale senza referendum, che è appena stato fatto

per il resto siamo in un sistema tripolare, pertanto nessuno avrà mai la maggioranza anche con nuove elezioni,

l'unico polo che potrebbe spuntarla in caso si riuscisse a inserire un lieve premio di maggioranza sarebbe la coalizione di centrodestra,

e sarebbe una sciagura, in quanto i 3 partiti che la compongono hanno programmi e idee molto diverse, di fatto non riuscirebbero a riformare nessuna legge importante, si limiterebbero a sopravvivere (loro, gli italiani molto meno)
Poi abbiamo visto quanto la lega ancor oggi sia succube di Berlusconi, non oso immaginarla in un governo di solo centrodestra senza il M5S a mediare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> secondo indiscrezioni di Libero (Feltri è molto vicino a Salvini in questo periodo, sono notizie abbastanza credibili) dopo le elezioni in Friuli Salvini mollerà Berlusconi (dopo la reductio ad hitlerum di ieri quei quasi lo spero anch'io, imbarazzante) tentando un nuovo approccio ai grillini, anche perché tanto l'intesa col pd salterà già in direzione pd



Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che vada così


----------

